# Where do you check in your deer?



## pstrahin (Sep 19, 2011)

I know this sounds like a dumb question, but where do you check in your deer?  In WV, you have to go to a game checking station.  In NC you had to call 1-800-igotone.  I have my GA Sportsman and a Harvest Report Card but I don't know what else I need to do.


----------



## SPLIT PINE (Sep 19, 2011)

Just fill in the date and county that all.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 19, 2011)

No check in.  Only log on harvest record.


----------



## ryano (Sep 19, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I know this sounds like a dumb question, but where do you check in your deer?  In WV, you have to go to a game checking station.  In NC you had to call 1-800-igotone.  I have my GA Sportsman and a Harvest Report Card but I don't know what else I need to do.



Ga is ran off the honor system. Record it on your harvest record and thats all you have to do.

I wish they were as serious about the deer here as they are the bear.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 19, 2011)

WMA's require check-in, at least the one I hunt does. There is a checkstation or two locate on the property, just have to swing by and fill out the log. If a ranger happens to be there, sometimes they want to inspect your deer, but mostly it's self-serve honor system.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 20, 2011)

ryano said:


> Ga is ran off the honor system. Record it on your harvest record and thats all you have to do.
> 
> I wish they were as serious about the deer here as they are the bear.



This is amazing.  I know that there are a lot of ethical hunters.  But I also know that there are a lot of illegal hunters.  How does the DNR manage or account for deer population?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Sep 20, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> This is amazing.  I know that there are a lot of ethical hunters.  But I also know that there are a lot of illegal hunters.  How does the DNR manage or account for deer population?



They guess.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 20, 2011)

They must guess pretty good considering GA has a healthy deer population and produces better bucks than any state that touches us.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 20, 2011)

There is no such thing as a fail safe tagging/check in system!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 20, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> This is amazing.  I know that there are a lot of ethical hunters.  But I also know that there are a lot of illegal hunters.  How does the DNR manage or account for deer population?



the same way everyone else does. We just realize that check stations for deer are a waste of taxpayers money and hunters time. 

How many pope and young deer has WV produced? What about B&C deer? 


welcome to a free state, now conduct yourself accordingly. 


T


----------



## Throwback (Sep 20, 2011)

LEON MANLEY said:


> They guess.



How many deer are living on your hunting property? 

T


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 21, 2011)

Throwback said:


> the same way everyone else does. We just realize that check stations for deer are a waste of taxpayers money and hunters time.
> 
> *I guess as long as the deer population holds up it doesn't matter.  *
> 
> ...



I guess between my son and I we are going to fill up a couple of freezers this year.


----------



## simpleman30 (Sep 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> This is amazing.  I know that there are a lot of ethical hunters.  But I also know that there are a lot of illegal hunters.  How does the DNR manage or account for deer population?



They don't.


----------



## specialk (Sep 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> How does the DNR manage or account for deer population?



from the automobile insurance companies of course.....


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 22, 2011)

specialk said:


> from the automobile insurance companies of course.....



So that's why our auto insurance is so high!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 22, 2011)

see my sigline

T


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 23, 2011)

Throwback said:


> see my sigline
> 
> T



But it can't be me, I watched the how to video!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 23, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> But it can't be me, I watched the how to video!



and I bought all this stuff! 

T


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 2, 2011)

Throwback said:


> How many deer are living on your hunting property?
> 
> T



Three


----------



## injun joe (Oct 11, 2011)

Throwback said:


> How many deer are living on your hunting property?
> 
> T



As guests or squatters?


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 11, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> This is amazing.  I know that there are a lot of ethical hunters.  But I also know that there are a lot of illegal hunters.  How does the DNR manage or account for deer population?



They also (at least used to) get records from Deer Coolers.


----------



## carpeonnel (Nov 5, 2011)

GASeminole said:


> They also (at least used to) get records from Deer Coolers.



Probably a large portion of deer are never taken to a cooler.  Georgia doesn't care as long as the population is low and the insurance companies are happy. 

Georgia operates on the fail system.  Kill as many deer as you want and leave your card blank.  No tagging deer, no turning in tags, just send the state your money.  DNR won't know or care.  Just one less responsibility for a DNR LEO


----------



## Throwback (Nov 7, 2011)

carpeonnel said:


> Probably a large portion of deer are never taken to a cooler.  Georgia doesn't care as long as the population is low and the insurance companies are happy.
> 
> Georgia operates on the fail system.  Kill as many deer as you want and leave your card blank.  No tagging deer, no turning in tags, just send the state your money.  DNR won't know or care.  Just one less responsibility for a DNR LEO



how many people used to turn in tags when they were required to do so?


T


----------

